# Who's The Daddy?



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

I got the JSAR in August and the Autozilla this week. My wife says with watches this size I'm obviously trying to compensate for something!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mylo said:


> My wife says with watches this size I'm obviously trying to compensate for something!


Is her bum THAT big?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mylo said:


> I got the JSAR in August and the Autozilla this week. My wife says with watches this size I'm obviously trying to compensate for something!


you is the daddy :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. Love the JSAR.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> mylo said:
> 
> 
> > I got the JSAR in August and the Autozilla this week. My wife says with watches this size I'm obviously trying to compensate for something!
> ...


Nice pair bruisers :thumbup:


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

I've hardly taken the JSAR off since I got it and am still bonding with the Autozilla but its definitely a keeper. But I still think I need something bigger.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I've seen the Jsar in the flesh & thought it was HUGE but it looks dwarfed by that Citizen :wow: - Didn't realise John Cena was a member here :lol:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mylo said:


> I got the JSAR in August and the Autozilla this week. My wife says with watches this size I'm obviously trying to compensate for something!


Tell her "Yes, bad eyesight!" However, refrain from adding "...lucky for you" or you may end up wearing the watches as glasses... :lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice love the JSAR.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice pair, but it's got to be the Autozilla for me :yes:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Love them both but the Zilla dose it for me h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Another vote for the 'Zilla for me...

I will own one one day, I was gutted I couldnt afford that one when it came up for sale......


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Zilla is the Daddy for sure its the best dive watch and its BIG!!!


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Bill_uk said:


> Zilla is the Daddy for sure its the best dive watch and its BIG!!!


Thanks. Despite the titanium it doesn't feel any lighter.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> mylo said:
> 
> 
> > I got the JSAR in August and the Autozilla this week. My wife says with watches this size I'm obviously trying to compensate for something!
> ...


Never seen a JSAR. Someone once said I could borrow theirs for a bit...................


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

I get the same comments from my 710. A little piccy of my pair.










Must say I do like that Autozilla :tongue2: :tongue2:

Jon


----------

